# JCHiggins bike



## Christinalovesoldies (May 4, 2022)

I am planning to attempt restoring my JC Higgins bicycle. It has a lot of rust. I'm wondering what would be the best way to remove the rust? It seems to have eaten thru the crome. Recroming would be way to costly. Any ideas on what I can do as far as paint? Or God forbid rattle can crome? Is it to far gone to restore? This is my first attempt and have no idea what I'm doing..but dang I think this bike is cool


----------



## Christinalovesoldies (May 4, 2022)

I'm not to sure how to post pictures


----------



## partsguy (May 4, 2022)

That looks like a 1958-60 JC Higgins Flightliner, sold by Sears and built by Murray.

it has the optional 2-speed which is pretty rare, and all of it’s original parts. Full blown restoration is always expensive, and it usually costs more than the bike is worth. With a somewhat rare bike like this you would love the results…but again….it comes with a hefty price.

I would try first to preserve it and see how it turns out. Take the bike apart and try soaking the chrome in some evapo-rust, or a lemon concentrate. The majority of the rust, after hours or overnight, should wipe off with very little effort. I would then polish it and apply a wax. I prefer Meguiars for the polish and wax. Don’t clear coat it.


----------



## partsguy (May 4, 2022)

I was looking at your pics again, and it looks like the worst chrome is in the springer…if the rest of the bike cleans up nice (and it definitely should), I would look into upgrading those springer parts. If the chrome is peeling, then you’ll be left with bare metal no matter you do. Re-plating is not an option, you’d have brand new chrome against original paint and chrome. It will not match.

You can find nicer, original parts from any number of Murray bikes around this same time. Sears Spaceliner, various Murray “Liner” bikes, Western Flyers, etc.


----------



## Rivnut (May 4, 2022)

This bike is a later model than previously mentioned; the 58-60 had a different tank/headlight - see attached picture of a 58.  An Oxalic Acid bath should take care of most of the surface rust.  A vigorous rubbing of the chrome with aluminum foil and water will work as well.  To match the red paint, Duplicolor Chrysler Inferno Red - BBC0412.  If you decide to disassemble the springer, PM me.

You have a very complete bike, including the rear taillight with battery box.  Reproduction headlight bezels can be found on eBay. IMHO, well worth the effort to restore. The numbers stamped into the left rear dropout will give you a year and model.


----------



## partsguy (May 4, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> This bike is a later model than previously mentioned; the 58-60 had a different tank/headlight - see attached picture of a 58.  An Oxalic Acid bath should take care of most of the surface rust.  A vigorous rubbing of the chrome with aluminum foil and water will work as well.  To match the red paint, Duplicolor Chrysler Inferno Red - BBC0412.  If you decide to disassemble the springer, PM me.View attachment 1619430
> 
> You have a very complete bike, including the rear taillight with battery box.  Reproduction headlight bezels can be found on eBay. IMHO, well worth the effort to restore. The numbers stamped into the left rear dropout will give you a year and model.



Thanks, rivnut. It’s been a while since I’ve looked at these.
If you look closely, he’s got the tail light and the lens.


----------



## HEMI426 (May 4, 2022)

Christina first off, welcome to the Cabe you will find alot of nice and helpful people here. Is your final objective to have a minty show bike or a pretty clean and shinny rider. The minty way could get expensive, but the shinny rider could be cheaper with a little elbow grease. There is a restoration tips thread with plenty of good ideas of how to go either way you want. I just did the elbow grease on this one and I'm happy with it. Post pics of your progress, I bet it will look nice in no time.


----------



## Rivnut (May 4, 2022)

My two Flightliners were not quite in the same state as yours but close.  After a lot of time and elbow grease, here's what I ended up with.  By the way, the major chrome components have a clear coat on them.  You may have to get to most of the rust using paint stripper.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 5, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> My two Flightliners were not quite in the same state as yours but close.  After a lot of time and elbow grease, here's what I ended up with.  By the way, the major chrome components have a clear coat on them.  You may have to get to most of the rust using paint stripper.View attachment 1619584
> 
> View attachment 1619585



I always use Turtle wax rust remover and chrome polish... Really works well for me and leaves behind a Hard Shell shine... Good luck...


----------



## shifter (May 5, 2022)

Nice bike I used 0000 steel wool and distilled vinegar and lots of elbow grease for the one i'm working on

rinse dry and turtle wax chrome polish

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/western-flyer-strato-flyer.208010/


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 7, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> This bike is a later model than previously mentioned; the 58-60 had a different tank/headlight - see attached picture of a 58.  An Oxalic Acid bath should take care of most of the surface rust.  A vigorous rubbing of the chrome with aluminum foil and water will work as well.  To match the red paint, Duplicolor Chrysler Inferno Red - BBC0412.  If you decide to disassemble the springer, PM me.View attachment 1619430
> 
> You have a very complete bike, including the rear taillight with battery box.  Reproduction headlight bezels can be found on eBay. IMHO, well worth the effort to restore. The numbers stamped into the left rear dropout will give you a year and model.



'58-9 also had a different, painted chain guard, it has a V stamped in it around the chain ring area, similar to Schwinn's at the time. '60 on had the smooth chrome guard.


----------

